# Alice and the White Rabbit



## blwinteler (Jul 25, 2018)

I model as a hobby. 
I recently did an Alice in Wonderland style shoot with one of my rabbits. Rachael McCoy Hamilton did the photography. I have half a dozen amazing photos from the shoot. I'm only sharing one, though, as I hope to submit the others for publication in the future. If you want to see the rest, I can share privately. Just drop me a note. This is actually my least favorite, as his leash shows and he clearly wants me to put him down so he can be in the grass again. 

A little info on Buggs: I adopted him just over a year ago, after the death of one of my other rabbits who I simply adored. The one remaining (Groucho) and I were sad and needed another companion. Buggs came to us with an infection in his jaw. We expect that it will weaken his jaw considerably and he won't be able to eat, at which time we'll have to put him down so he doesn't starve and suffer. He already struggles with hay and carrots, but eats his pellets and fruit (especially raisins) fine. He has been on antibiotics since March of last year to keep the infection from spreading too quickly. I did this shoot so I would have something special with him when he is gone. He loved going to the park and eating the fresh grass (which I had to limit in case of pesticides). I'm excited to take him to pesticide free grass in Colorado. He'll love it!


----------

